# Dentist needed



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Been suffering for a few days, anyone know a dentist who will take a patient without an appointment. My dentist said he didn't have an opening for 4 or 5 days. I need one tomorrow, or a bottle of whiskey.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Roy area.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

To make the pain bearable, make a poultice with cayenne pepper and apply to the affected area. Like the old Copenhagen ad," Just a pinch between your cheek and gum..." Burns like an SOB for the first little bit, but the pain disappears. I wrapped it in a half of a cotton ball to keep it in place.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going to the eye doctor in Park City tomorrow. I can pull the tooth for you out in the parking lot if you want to meet me there.

.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I'm going to the eye doctor in Park City tomorrow. I can pull the tooth for you out in the parking lot if you want to meet me there.
> 
> .


I've had lots of those offers but not enough whiskey to let that happen yet.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

riptheirlips said:


> I've had lots of those offers but not enough whiskey to let that happen yet.


A bottle of 100 proof bourbon and a pair of pliers and all is done.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I can probably squeeze you in tomorrow, but I'm in Salt Lake. 801-272-8284


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

MOndays can be tough, but Id call Dr Magleby in Layton.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Buckfinder said:


> I can probably squeeze you in tomorrow, but I'm in Salt Lake. 801-272-8284


I really appreciate that, if I cannot find one up this way this morning I will call. I would prefer up this way just in case it takes a couple trips to fix it up. Thanks again for your willingness to help out.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Done taken care of. Thanks for everyone's assistance and advice


----------

